# what goes good with popcorn shrimp?



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i'm supposed to provide sides for a lunch and that's what we're having. any suggestions?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

it's _well_ ~ what goes _well_ with popcorn shrimp.

whew, now that i got that off my chest...

i'd suggest fried rice and some fresh raw veggies... maybe even spring rolls if you're feeling cheeky.









or uh....

buffalo wings?

how about...

milkshakes and fruit?


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok, absolutely none of these are great nutritious foods, but ooooooh soooooo gooooood:

potato or macaroni salad
hush puppies
cole slaw
strawberries (ok this one is healthy







)

I'm from n. carolina and these are must haves at any meal where popcorn shrimp is served :LOL


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

mmmm cole slaw mmmm


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL, sorry about them grammor misteaks.









i should have bought some cole slaw








i do have the strawberries though.


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

Nooooo! You can't buy cole slaw! You gotta make it fresh!!! :LOL
Super easy to make...just grab some cabbage, mayo, salt, pepper, a carrot, bit o' vinegar and you're there, mama








Have fun at your lunch!


----------

